# Montana Saddlery? Tahoe Saddles?



## AshlynnLibby

Does anyone know if these are good saddles? I recently saw a custom Montana Saddlery saddle on Ebay, it looks nice, I ended up winning the bid on it, but I am not regretting it slightly. I have already once aquired an "Ebay special" saddle from a dealer in my area and it was complete junk, otherwise known as a Double T saddle. I really don't want to make this mistake again. I really like the look of the Montana Saddle, and it appears to made with good material, and looks as though it will have a good fit on my mare, however, I was wondering if anyone on here has ever owned one? Or maybe could give me some details on them? I just don't want to buy another junk, and this saddle particularly is not cheap.


----------



## laurapratt01

Alright, so I definitely HOPE that I'm wrong because I've actually never heard of that brand but..... upon first impression I think that saddle is junk. 
The stirrups appear cheap and the neck of them is wider than the fender. The leather looks thin and carboardish. Also the fleece on the underside looks thin as well and the angles of the skirt are odd to say the least. The silver looks cheap to me as well.

I hope someone who is familiar with the brand chimes in and tells me that I'm wrong... and I very well could be.

If I'm not wrong, then I've been in the same situation as you are. You're much better off buying a used name brand saddle.

Also, if the tree is decent then it might make a fine show saddle that's not used for schooling.


----------



## horselovinguy

It *is* a pretty saddle with tons of tooling and "silver" plates...
If this is a "quality" saddle I would expect to be in the neighborhood of a winning bid in excess of $800+...
A _quality_ saddle like this from Billy Cook, Circle Y or any of the "names" with a appearance like this... $2,500+ I bet ON SALE.
_14.5" Billy Cook Youth Show Saddle #10-3290
16" Billy Cook California Show Saddle with Cut-Away Skirts 9014
14.5" to 17" Circle Y Aurora Select Show Saddle 2956 *free pad or cash discount*
16" 17" Circle Y Stars & Diamonds Show Saddle 2931 *free pad or cash discount*
_ 
I know I have seen saddles on websites very similar in looks in the $450 - $500 range. 
Don't get me wrong, _nice_ looking saddles but some don't have the best of trees, leather work, or silver (not) on them. Few of them have a very good warranty for tree or any leather work either.
A no-name saddle... it works, it looks really nice and it will fit many horses.. it just may not last like you are hoping even with careful use. Be very careful the tree stays true, doesn't warp and sits correctly...no saddle is worth a back injury to your horse.
Some Tahoe saddles are very nice quality and then others are not...
Here, is a link to two Tahoe saddles from a online company very similar to the one you show...make your own decision...
_Supreme Show Saddle Saddle Tahoe
Tahoe Silverado Basket Tooled Western Show Saddle_
 
Sometimes I think you get what you pay for, _but not always_...hope this is one of the real exceptional quality saddles they manufacture.

I wish you the best of luck with it..._it surely is pretty!!_


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Montana Saddlery is OK, not great but OK.... I have seen over 300 of them :wink: and been to the real Manufactures place before, Montana does not make the Saddle they sell.

At least Montana uses American Cowhide, American Made Trees and American Labor :wink:

The Silver on that Saddle is Montana Silver Plate, it is plated and covered with a plastic coating, so do not try to clean the silver with anything but plain water and a soft cloth, of course most off the shelf saddles today use Montana Silver Plate....

The Saddle you posted a picture of is nothing I have ever seen from Montana Saddlery, nothing even close to what I have seen them offer before.

To be honest that pic looks more like a Double T or Showman (which is same company)

Stay away from Tahoe...... about the quality of Double T :-(


.


----------



## Saddlebag

Look at the braiding at the back, where the skirts join. Very badly done. The leather should fill the holes and braiding is not done correctly. I doubt very much that is Montana Silver. The real deal prices over $6000. I suspect the metal is a very thin plating over a cheap alloy. I wouldn't be surprise if the tree is a cheap fiberglass tree. This is one saddle I would never consider buying.


----------

